# trasig hårddisk/filsystem? [Solved]

## Ulf-Kenneth

En av mina diskar blev ledsen helt plötsligt när jag skrev till den. Den svarade inte och nu går den inte ens att mounta

Disken är en Seagate 7200.8 250GB IDE ATA/100

ST3250823A är modellbeteckningen.

Jag hade en partition och kör ext3 på den. Det är ca 230GB data på den som jag skulle vilja återfå.

Disken hade inga lustiga ljud för sig och temperaturen håller sig mellan 32-36 grader.

```
[16:09][~]

# mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,

      missing codepage or other error

      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

      dmesg | tail  or so

[16:10][~]

#  dmesg | tail

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54731 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46913

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

EXT3-fs: hdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (1000100).
```

```
# fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb1

e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

fsck.ext3: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/hdb1

The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck.

(Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt)

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

   e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

# e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hdb1

e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdb1

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

   e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```

När jag kör testdisk säger den:

```
TestDisk 6.2-WIP, Data Recovery Utility, November 2005

Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>

http://www.cgsecurity.org

Disk /dev/hdb - 232 GB - CHS 30401 255 63

The harddisk (232 GB) seems too small! (< 4816468 TB)

Check the harddisk size: HD jumpers settings, BIOS detection...

The following partition can't be recovered:

    Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors

D HFS                  17759   1  1 3889740062 203 27 10343287180736208

[  Quit  ]

HFS+, 5050433193718 MB
```

Jag har kört Seagates SeaTools fullständiga test men den hittar inget få på själva disken. Filsystemet kan den inte testa då den inte har stöd för ext3.

Någon som har något tips på vad jag kan göra? Jag har en tom 300GB disk som jag skulle kunna kopiera datat till.

Edit: testar ddrescue nu.. Tar dock ett tag. Hoppas att det funkar.

Edit2: 

Har testat ddrescue nu men det verkar som felet följer med till nya disken.

```
# ddrescue -v /dev/hdb1 /dev/sdc1 log.txt

About to copy 250056 MBytes from /dev/hdb1 to /dev/sdc1

    Starting positions: infile = 0 B,  outfile = 0 B

    Copy block size: 128 hard blocks

Hard block size: 512 bytes

Max_retries: 0    Split: yes    Truncate: no

Press Ctrl-C to interrupt

Initial status (read from logfile)

rescued:         0 B,  errsize:       0 B,  errors:       0

Current status

rescued:   250056 MB,  errsize:       0 B,  current rate:   37486 kB/s

   ipos:   250056 MB,   errors:       0,    average rate:   48347 kB/s

   opos:   250056 MB

```

log.txt

```
# Rescue Logfile. Created by GNU ddrescue version 1.0

#      pos        size  status

0x00000000  0x3A388A8400  +

```

```
# mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sata3/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

[17:17][~]

# dmesg | tail

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

less[9407]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 00002aaaaad89fd0 rsp 00007fffff9eff08 error 4

EXT3-fs: sdc1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (1000100).

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs: sdc1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (1000100).

```

Last edited by Ulf-Kenneth on Fri Apr 21, 2006 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrix_neo

En sak jag kan tänka mig om det inte är en trasig hårddisk som är felet.

Ser disken ok ut i BIOS? Tänkte om det var en så bagatellartad grej som ett glapp i kablaget i pc-burken. Det kan inte vara så lätt?

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Disken ser normal ut och hittas i bios. Tyvärr får jag väl säga..

Jag vill tro att det är något fel på filsystemet då felet 'följde med' när jag gjorde ddrescue till en annan disk.

Det verkar alltså inte gå att göra en kopia på den nivån. Finns det något bra recoveryprogram som kan återskapa på filnivå?

Det är ganska få och stora filer (upp till ca 12GB)

Jag har även en part. med winxp om det skulle hjälpa med urval med program.

Jag testade nyligen R-Studio i windows men det lyckades bara återskapa ca 70 av 220GB och det är lite väl lite.

Det visade det fel filstorlek på filer som var större än ca 2.5GB. De filerna visades som ca 300MB.

Jag hade en del rar-arkiv i 50,100 MB storlekar och de verkade ha klarat sig.

Det kanske kan vara någon sorts begränsning i just det programmet.

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Det verkar som om jag fått till den nu.

Körde e2fsck med ett annat superblock som jag googlade upp.

----------

## jav

Vad hittade du på google? Vad körde du för parametrar tillslut? (jag har liknande problem)

----------

